# Yorkie Poo



## Mum (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello my name is Abbey. I'm 11 wks and a female YorkiePoo


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, hello there Miss Abby. Welcome to the forum, pleasure to meet you. Looks like you've been groomed recently?


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

she is very cute

gotta love a nice little mutt 
s


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Awe!!! Totally true Shalva! Mutts are my hearts desire as well!

and she does look like she had a nice groom 
Nessa


----------

